# Well travelled bassin' poll...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*How many states/provinces have you caught a bass in?*​
1-2840.00%3-5945.00%6-9210.00%10-1415.00%15+00.00%


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Taking all smallmouth, largemouth, and other species of bass (white, striper, spotted, peacock - any freshwater species that ends in "bass" basically) how many different states or provinces have you caught a bass in? What states were they, and share some stories if you have them!

I have caught bass in three states: ND, MN and FL. Largemouth, Smallmouth and White bass. Biggest smallie came right here on the Ol' Sheyenne River, and the biggest greenie came in MN. My biggest white bass was on Lake Ashtabula.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I like smallies. :run:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

so far I've only caught bass in Minnesota, mostly in the boundary waters where we catch alot of smallies


----------

